# The Outdoor Trail



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody else stopped by their booth at the Hunt Expo and tried their food? I thought it was some of the best dehydrated backpack food I have tasted! Just curious what others thought.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Second that.....they were at the Doug Miller Memorial fishing party and the jambalaya was excellent!


----------

